# When is the best time ofr HIIT?



## michael74737 (Mar 16, 2005)

When is the best time for HIIT? I usualy do it right after weight training. My HIIT session are each about 16minutes long, is this ok?


----------



## DDan16 (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah thats fine if your just starting out.  do it in the morning before you eat, or after your workout in the afternoon.

so your good to go!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2005)

I asked the same question a while ago. Here is my thread : When is it recommended to do HIIT? 
I suggest you read this thread as well AND the links mentioned within : HIIT Cardio


----------



## michael74737 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link and comments.I got all my question answered.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 19, 2005)

michael74737 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link and comments.I got all my question answered.


UR welcome  

16 mins is quite the HIIT wo. If you are doing it properly, you would be crawling home after that!


----------

